# Passenger Cars derailing :(



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I have Athearn passenger cars that I bought for both my Napa Valley Wine Train and some heavyweight SF ones for my old school passenger train. These cars have the couplers on the trucks and it seems like they uncouple or cause the train to derail. Should I cut off the part and body mount the couplers instead? Thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

All of my passenger cars have truck mounted couplers. I have some 18r curves in the yards and I do not have any trouble out of the couplers even on those tight curves. What brand of couplers do you have? Can you post some pictures of the couplers, On the track and off?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern

You've had better luck than I have. Those truck mounted couplers can
be a pain especially backing up, as my train must do for the central
station. The pressure on the couplers pushed the wheels off the rails
on curves.

I have Athearn Silver Side passenger cars. After moving to body mounted Kadee 148
and #5 the derailing ended and I had no problems on one, less than
22" radius, curve.

But, I also had to replace the Athearn wheels with Intermountain metal
wheels. Nice smooth running now.

Another thing to check is the wheel 'bearing' points. These can be
worn and allow the wheel set to have more movement that desirable.

It's important on these long cars to have 22" or better radius curves.

Don


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I body mount all the couplers on my passenger cars.The minimum radius I run is 28-30 inches.I mainly use kadee #5 with their draft gear boxes.One thing I noticed when I started doing it was that it was critical to gauge the couplers correctly or I would have problems with uncoupling.The layout I run them on has quite a bit of variance in the track due to temp./humidity changes( just like the real thing).My suggestion would be to make sure that the couplers are all the same hight.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

jjb body mounted couplers are always better than truck mounted for the reasons listed above. Metal wheels will make a huge difference too. Pete


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I just had another thought.Your cars may not be heavy enough.If your cars are too light,they will be more prone to derail.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I will have pictures for you soon. Right now most of my train stuff is stored away


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm talking about these guys


----------



## toasty (Oct 16, 2013)

at least you dont have to deal with the NTSB everytime it derails.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

yes body mount is best for big curves. If you are having derailment there is an other problem.


----------

